# Dirt Disposal



## van-cam (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi, I have dirt to dump from excavation. All dirt is clean from footings. I am in North Jersey (Millburn). Any suggestion on where to dispose it? Better yet, is there anyone around the area who need dirt and can haul it away? Thanks.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I would try listing it for free on craigslist, or even try calling excaving contractors to see if they want it.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Call the sand/stone yards or quarry in your area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll take a line from Killerdecks and say "put it back in the holes!"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Not to be a killjoy but around here if you take soil off site and dump it, you need to have the site it's coming from set up as a mine, with all the accompanying regulations.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

van-cam said:


> Hi, I have dirt to dump from excavation. All dirt is clean from footings. I am in North Jersey (Millburn). Any suggestion on where to dispose it? Better yet, is there anyone around the area who need dirt and can haul it away? Thanks.


Most places in NJ you dump dirt today you need certificate that it was tested and there is no contamination.

Drive around the area and see if they got any developments, some of them sometimes look for dirt.

Ask your excavation guy if he has a place to dump or knows someone who can take it.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Not to be a killjoy but around here if you take soil off site and dump it, you need to have the site it's coming from set up as a mine, with all the accompanying regulations.


Where does the dirt from a foundation go?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Can you dig a hole and bury it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> Where does the dirt from a foundation go?


It has to stay on site. Maybe use it to grade around the foundation, maybe surface water flow modification.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> Can you dig a hole and bury it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, or you can just pile it up as long as it stays on site.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

That sounds terrible.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> That sounds terrible.


PIA, but you just developing a grading plan that puts it somewhere.


----------



## van-cam (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input. We don't have place in the site to place the dirt as we digged out a 10' basement.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Too bad you're an hour away, we need to fill in an old basement on a house lift we're doing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

